# zfSnap needs new maintainers



## graudeejs (Mar 4, 2020)

For a long time zfSnap project has been inactive. There are issues and merge requests that haven't been processed.

If anyone would like to become zfSnap maintainer you can apply on github: https://github.com/zfsnap/zfsnap/issues/109


----------

